# Timbren Suspension Enhancement System



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

My Frontier sagged a little when I was testing an Outback (610 tongue weight max on the truck). I checked on air bags and was quoted $510. The counter person said I could go with the Timbren Suspension Enhancement system for $245. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Had them on my Dodge.....quick and easy fix, plus no air, tubing, or fittings to leak.


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

The feedback we've gotten on the Timbren's has been good. People are generally happy with them. They work really well for people towing the same load/setup each time. They provide consistent performance. When unloaded, the Timbren kit shouldn't affect the ride and you don't have to worry about keeping a minimum pressure like you do with the airbag.

A lot of the folks that really prefer the air bags like them more for the adjustability. If they tow their boat one weekend, and their fifth whee the next, they can adjust the pressure in the airbags to always get the best ride possible.

I know there are some folks that have tried them on this forum. They should chime in shortly.

EDIT:

Here's a link a link to a thread on the Firestone Airbags, I think the Timbrens are discussed a bit too.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=32185


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm curious (because I just can't seem to get the sag out of my excursino when towing...the website claims it also assists with trailer sway. I'm no engineer, but I'm curious how it would decrease trailer sway. I get how it levels out the ride and that alone is almost worth the price to me, just curious others' experience with the other claims of removing trailer sway, roll on the TV, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

TexanThompsons said:


> I'm curious (because I just can't seem to get the sag out of my excursino when towing...the website claims it also assists with trailer sway. I'm no engineer, but I'm curious how it would decrease trailer sway. I get how it levels out the ride and that alone is almost worth the price to me, just curious others' experience with the other claims of removing trailer sway, roll on the TV, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm no engineer either, but here's what I know, or think I know.

The more the Timbrens are compressed, the more they resist and push back. When you go around a banking turn, naturally more weight is going to focus on one side. As that side compresses on the Timbrens, they'll push back and keep the body from rolling as much as it used to without the additional help of the Timbren kit.

Sway can be amplified or prolonged once the vehicle body is rocking back and forth. When a trailer starts swaying, it starts tugging on the vehicle with a bit of lateral force. The vehicle can end up following the swaying motion of the trailer and rocking from side to side on the suspension. With the Timbren kit, that side to side rocking will be restricted some and hopefully keep the trailer from getting a bunch of side to side momentum working on the vehicle too.

A lot of this same theory would apply to something like a Firestone air bag kit. They are both designed to add an addition contact point between the axle and vehicle frame. They will both help keep the rear from sagging as well as making the ride smoother and more stable.

Again I'm no engineer or physicist, but this is how I understand how they work.


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

I have them on my current TV, 2009 Dodge 1500. They could not be easier to install. they replace the stock bump stop. A little dish soap and on they go. Be sure to get the right model/size for your TV. They should sit .5 to 1 inch above the contact plate for the bump stop. I think I have the wrong size and mine set about 1.5 inches off so they dont engage as soon as I'd like. They do however significantly reduce sag. The ride is a little bouncy but acceptable.

I think the benefit of airbags over the Timbren setup that I have is that they are engaged sooner, not after the sag begins. That said, mine are engaged anytime I'm hooked up to my TT.

I hope this helps.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

etrailer said:


> I'm curious (because I just can't seem to get the sag out of my excursino when towing...the website claims it also assists with trailer sway. I'm no engineer, but I'm curious how it would decrease trailer sway. I get how it levels out the ride and that alone is almost worth the price to me, just curious others' experience with the other claims of removing trailer sway, roll on the TV, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm no engineer either, but here's what I know, or think I know.

The more the Timbrens are compressed, the more they resist and push back. When you go around a banking turn, naturally more weight is going to focus on one side. As that side compresses on the Timbrens, they'll push back and keep the body from rolling as much as it used to without the additional help of the Timbren kit.

Sway can be amplified or prolonged once the vehicle body is rocking back and forth. When a trailer starts swaying, it starts tugging on the vehicle with a bit of lateral force. The vehicle can end up following the swaying motion of the trailer and rocking from side to side on the suspension. With the Timbren kit, that side to side rocking will be restricted some and hopefully keep the trailer from getting a bunch of side to side momentum working on the vehicle too.

A lot of this same theory would apply to something like a Firestone air bag kit. They are both designed to add an addition contact point between the axle and vehicle frame. They will both help keep the rear from sagging as well as making the ride smoother and more stable.

Again I'm no engineer or physicist, but this is how I understand how they work.
[/quote]

Thanks. That makes sense, but it still seems a bit of a stretch to me. Then again, I'm the guy who still thinks that spray on hair advertised a few years back was a good idea. What do I know?


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

Bearhog said:


> I have them on my current TV, 2009 Dodge 1500. They could not be easier to install. they replace the stock bump stop. A little dish soap and on they go. Be sure to get the right model/size for your TV. They should sit .5 to 1 inch above the contact plate for the bump stop. I think I have the wrong size and mine set about 1.5 inches off so they dont engage as soon as I'd like. They do however significantly reduce sag. The ride is a little bouncy but acceptable.
> 
> I think the benefit of airbags over the Timbren setup that I have is that they are engaged sooner, not after the sag begins. That said, mine are engaged anytime I'm hooked up to my TT.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Did your kit come with a set of spacers? Some kits include little spacer plates that can be used to take out some of the gap.

If it becomes a problem or bothers you enough, Timbren can make custom length springs. I think they started doing this for guys with lifted trucks that needed taller springs.


----------



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

etrailer said:


> I have them on my current TV, 2009 Dodge 1500. They could not be easier to install. they replace the stock bump stop. A little dish soap and on they go. Be sure to get the right model/size for your TV. They should sit .5 to 1 inch above the contact plate for the bump stop. I think I have the wrong size and mine set about 1.5 inches off so they dont engage as soon as I'd like. They do however significantly reduce sag. The ride is a little bouncy but acceptable.
> 
> I think the benefit of airbags over the Timbren setup that I have is that they are engaged sooner, not after the sag begins. That said, mine are engaged anytime I'm hooked up to my TT.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Did your kit come with a set of spacers? Some kits include little spacer plates that can be used to take out some of the gap.

If it becomes a problem or bothers you enough, Timbren can make custom length springs. I think they started doing this for guys with lifted trucks that needed taller springs.
[/quote]


----------



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Moving forward with Timbrens.


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

Keith68 said:


> Thanks everyone. Moving forward with Timbrens.


Let us know how the install goes and how you like them.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Keith - - - just so you on't feel like you're all alone in a field of air bags .... we bought our Timbrens yesterday!! They'll be going on in the next few weeks - - - as will our Hensley 5th Wheel Hitch!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Did you look into Supersprings as an option?


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

Keith68 said:


> I have them on my current TV, 2009 Dodge 1500. They could not be easier to install. they replace the stock bump stop. A little dish soap and on they go. Be sure to get the right model/size for your TV. They should sit .5 to 1 inch above the contact plate for the bump stop. I think I have the wrong size and mine set about 1.5 inches off so they dont engage as soon as I'd like. They do however significantly reduce sag. The ride is a little bouncy but acceptable.
> 
> I think the benefit of airbags over the Timbren setup that I have is that they are engaged sooner, not after the sag begins. That said, mine are engaged anytime I'm hooked up to my TT.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Did your kit come with a set of spacers? Some kits include little spacer plates that can be used to take out some of the gap.

If it becomes a problem or bothers you enough, Timbren can make custom length springs. I think they started doing this for guys with lifted trucks that needed taller springs.
[/quote]
[/quote]
There were spacers at the top where the unit connects to the bump stop. There are two models for the '09 dodge and I think I ordered the wrong one, maybe. I've never called Timbren, that's a good idea though


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

Bearhog said:


> There were spacers at the top where the unit connects to the bump stop. There are two models for the '09 dodge and I think I ordered the wrong one, maybe. I've never called Timbren, that's a good idea though


Give them a call. Anyone I've ever talked to there has been friendly and helpful.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I had a set of Timbrens. I never liked them. When I was empty they would make contact over average sized bumps in the road. This would cause a thud or jolt in the rear of the truck. Since 90%+ of the time my truck was empty I just removed them. There are much better products out there, but had to see for myself. If the timbrens were a 2 or 3 stage device they could ride well empty and still could be used as a weight supporting device.

Carey


----------

